# Home network/media working yet?



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

When I select local media, I get no devices. I have tversity on one computer, shared folders, and two NAS. Can't see anything. SMC cable modem/router.

Is this feature supposed to work?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been told it doesn't work yet without a HIC. Supposedly DLNA sans HIC will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you didn't get the HIC as part of your install... then each Hopper and Joey needs an internet connection in order for them all to see things on your home network like a DLNA server.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a HIC connected to my Joey and my Hopper is connected to my network and both see my NAS device (and any Win7 computer that's active) and I can play MPEG videos.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No HIC, Hopper sees media server, Joey doesn't.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

Now I can see my NAS and computers. Even individual files, but cannot play any video. Dish says you can't stream video yet. Another Hopper failure.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Fred, who peed in your Cheerios? Sure it streams video. You just have to serve it what it wants. In this case I use PlayOn (www.playon.tv) and TVersity to stream to it. Works perfectly fine.


----------



## bobiii (Dec 23, 2003)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> Fred, who peed in your Cheerios? Sure it streams video. You just have to serve it what it wants. In this case I use PlayOn (www.playon.tv) and TVersity to stream to it. Works perfectly fine.


Works for me usin Mezzmo.


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Fred, who peed in your Cheerios? Sure it streams video. You just have to serve it what it wants. In this case I use PlayOn (www.playon.tv) and TVersity to stream to it. Works perfectly fine.


Dish support


----------

